# Easy swarm removal



## Backyarder (Mar 25, 2014)

They should all be this easy. About five feet off the ground. My lovely assistant (wife) held the box underneath them and as gently as I could scooped them into the box. Once most out of the way I could see the branch to cut it and lower the rest. They started lining the gap and fanning like crazy. I'm pretty sure the queen is in the box, by dark 99% were inside. Only complication was the 20-30 MPH wind! 
There's a possibility of severe storms tonight. They were a little cranky, wore my jacket and gloves. Had the smoker lit, just in case.









There is a 1 3/8" hole in the bottom box and two 1 3/8 holes in the top board, both screened. 
Will this be enough ventilation for the night? They will be inside my shop.
The top box has frames in it, one with drawn comb. 
My plan is to set them in place tomorrow morning early, replace top with migratory cover and open bottom screen. Wait a couple days, then replace bottom empty box with box of frames and bottom board. Tomorrow's high temp is only 66, should I leave them screened in until the evening?
Boxes are 8 frame mediums.
I'm having good luck catching them but I'm 1 and 1 for getting them to stay.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I have the best luck with them staying put when I hive them in a single 10 frame medium hive with all drawn comb.
I literally hive them in their permanent home on site. Then set the hive in it's final resting spot and not check on them for a week. 
My belief is that if a new swarm (or package) gets messed with too much too soon, they find other places to call home.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Beeman do you find a 10 frame med. is big enough most of the time or do you go to two mediums on big swarms .


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Good question. For most swarms (4-5#) 1 super is enough. Although I have used 2 on a few really large (6-7#) swarms like pictured on our FB page below.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Beeman are you using a regular heavy bottom board or more of a lite-weight migratory bottom . And do you fill the box with frames or only 2 o r3 on each side . Thanks for the info .


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Regular hive set up. Center frames (3-4) are drawn out comb, outside frames are typically foundationless. Full hive of frames. Again, I do not like to mess with them at all until they are established.










This one was a 7# swarm and was one of our best producers. Pics not the best, but rest assured it is a regular hive set up. As a matter of fact, I left that hive right there for about a month as there was clover all over this clients yard!


----------

